# Larnaca Rentals



## baronne (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend some good websites or estate agents for property rentals in the larnaca area? 

I'm looking for a 3 bedroom property and have set a budget of around €700pm.

thanks
Baronne


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

<snip>
I used avis for months but dont go direct as it will cost megabuckS! use travelsupermarket and you get it cheap. 

As for rentals ksl are good for larnaca but they can be pricey. Google ksl resedintial lettings cyprus. 

Thought you had thrown the towl in? Where exactly are you looking? and what are you after?


----------



## baronne (Aug 31, 2010)

zeeb0 said:


> I used avis for months but dont go direct as it will cost megabuckS! use travelsupermarket and you get it cheap.
> 
> As for rentals ksl are good for larnaca but they can be pricey. Google ksl resedintial lettings cyprus.
> 
> Thought you had thrown the towl in? Where exactly are you looking? and what are you after?


I kind of did, but have backpeddled a bit - awaiting to hear back from the company (employer) in cyprus. That will determine what happens... 
so for now... just researching some more...


----------



## baronne (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks for the link... there's a few decent rentals on there.


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dude you are exactly the same as me lol.... i was changing my mind daily until a few days ago 

CY isnt a wonderland and there is a lot that will get on your nerves about the place. So go into it with real expectations and you will be fine. I would like to just give you some friendly advice

_DISCLAIME personal and by no means the view of the site.. all views and comments are made by the individual and have no relflection on the wonderous expatforum blah blah. Any reference to characters both living and deceased are purely co-incidental... all rights reserver TM this does not affect your statuatory rights._

Ok.... I like many others, have these silly ideas of moving over an integrting into the culture and you will be accepted, and it will be like living in 1950s britian where you could leave your door open and you knew everyone.. Well it isnt like that.. The Cypriots are pretty cold and unwelcoming and they don't want to know.. If you have learned perfect greek and claim some bogus ancestry you may get some level of acceptance but on the whole they are pretty facist (see Apoel swastikas etc)... Now you may be scared but when you think about it this xenephobia has retained the cultural vestigaes over the years of turkish and british occupation.. 

In short, they dont like us much and you often year "come over here, stealing our jobs, pushing our house prices up.. zzz"... you never here "they come here and pay taxes and made a generation rich by paying stupid money for houses"

My advice is to see youself as a polish dude moving into peterborough and imagine the typical local reaction.. that is how you will be seen.

just gotta think wtf! and do it.... let me know where your going (PM) and i will try to get some inside gossip!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

edit: actually the reply above is not worthy of a response.


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

It was a general comment on a general issue.. There are may great Cyrpiots and i have made some good friends.. The point i was making is that some pople leave the UK thinking they are going to a wonderland where everyone loves them. When they arrive though it doesn't occur to them that they are now the forigner in someone elses country and they will be viewed as such.. Yes re-reading the post it was harsh and i should have made efforts to stress that this isnt everyone etc. Also my experiance is limited to Nicosia and i have been told other parts are not like this.. 

As for the Brits comment.. as a generalisation i agree with you also.. There are many great T-total scholars etc but from what a Cypriot sees of Brits in Ayia Nappa, i can totally understand why that view is formed


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> wow. way to go with the generalisation there zeeb0, much like me turning around and calling all brits lager louts and the only way to integrate with them is to disappear when it's my round.
> 
> Cypriots are not cold and unwelcoming, the Cypriots you've had the misfortune of meeting may be but I'd like not to be tarnished with the same brush on a public forum, whether you put a disclaimer up or not.


Certain people have the sort of attitude which brings out the worst in others. 
I have to admit to having come across some Cypriots who are exactly how zeebo describes them, but these are the minority in my experience. I have some good friends among the cypriots and on the whole have found them friendly and helpful.
However I did have an experience with one horrible woman a few days who I though was going to have an apoplectic fit the way she was screaming and shouting about Brits. But to generalise and say all Cypriots are like that is out of order IMO. 
I wonder how many foreigners go to the UK and come away with a bad taste in their mouths because they have come against awful Brits, and lets face it there are plenty of awful Brits.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

zeeb0 said:


> It was a general comment on a general issue.. There are may great Cyrpiots and i have made some good friends.. The point i was making is that some pople leave the UK thinking they are going to a wonderland where everyone loves them. When they arrive though it doesn't occur to them that they are now the forigner in someone elses country and they will be viewed as such.. Yes re-reading the post it was harsh and i should have made efforts to stress that this isnt everyone etc. Also my experiance is limited to Nicosia and i have been told other parts are not like this..
> 
> As for the Brits comment.. as a generalisation i agree with you also.. There are many great T-total scholars etc but from what a Cypriot sees of Brits in Ayia Nappa, i can totally understand why that view is formed


Well I'm glad you appreciate there are bad apples in every nationality, whether Cypriot, British or Somalese. Maybe some nationalities have more than others but I'd be surprised if this was ever a majority. 

With Nicosia locals I could go on about them like a "nothern monkey" would go on about a "southern fairy" or vice versa but to put them all under one category would be ridiculous. I had a bad experience in Bristol with the locals, should I now think all Bristolians are thugs?

I think you may just be unlucky with your work colleagues? I would travel the island a bit, especially visit some villages, I recommend Omodos or Lefkara. 

Limassol carnival is also round the corner, that's a good way to integrate with locals a bit, maybe try and get involved with one of the floats from Nicosia? Kids would love it.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Veronica said:


> However I did have an experience with one horrible woman a few days who I though was going to have an apoplectic fit the way she was screaming and shouting about Brits.


I've had this mispleasure a few times also, incredibly from young people as well and embarrassingly towards a friend of mine visiting. Makes you wonder in what kind of home they are raised in. These are minorities for sure but don't think for a moment that these Cypriots don't go crazy at each other as well just for being from another town or even support a different football team!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Personally I think she was deranged and should be in a straight jacket.
She nearly caused an accident by trying to overtake me going out of a side street onto a main street right into the oncoming traffic. When I told her she would end up killing herself and some innocent people as well with her driving she flipped completely. She sreamed and shouted about this being Cyprus not England and went so red in the face I though she was going to explode. Other cypriots nearby stood with their mouths open shaking thier heads at her. One of them gave me the biggest grin and winked at me at if to say to take no notice shes mad


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

baronne said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone recommend some good websites or estate agents for property rentals in the larnaca area?
> 
> I'm looking for a 3 bedroom property and have set a budget of around €700pm.
> ...


:focus:

Cyprus Property Rentals Larnaca & Cyprus East - AngloINFO, in Cyprus


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

There are good and bad in all nationalities. Expect to be treated as you treat others. Try to integrate and mix with other nationalities, not just stay with the Expats. If you try to import the UK into your Cyprus lifestyle, why bother going to Cyprus?
Limassol is very cosmopolitan, so integration will be easy.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Personally I think she was deranged and should be in a straight jacket.
> She nearly caused an accident by trying to overtake me going out of a side street onto a main street right into the oncoming traffic. When I told her she would end up killing herself and some innocent people as well with her driving she flipped completely. She sreamed and shouted about this being Cyprus not England and went so red in the face I though she was going to explode. Other cypriots nearby stood with their mouths open shaking thier heads at her. One of them gave me the biggest grin and winked at me at if to say to take no notice shes mad




lol! A friend of mine, who had to deal with a similar situation, got out of the car and handed the woman her business card telling her " You have a problem, I am a psychologist, give me a call". I told her I need to get a few of her cards to hand out to drivers like that.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

zin said:


> Well I'm glad you appreciate there are bad apples in every nationality, whether Cypriot, British or Somalese. Maybe some nationalities have more than others but I'd be surprised if this was ever a majority.
> 
> With Nicosia locals I could go on about them like a "nothern monkey" would go on about a "southern fairy" or vice versa but to put them all under one category would be ridiculous. I had a bad experience in Bristol with the locals, should I now think all Bristolians are thugs?
> 
> ...


hey leave us "northern monkies" out of this, we have enough on our plates with the "southern fairies"!

Steve


----------

